# Lug Nut Compatibility



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm looking for black center lug nuts for my '64 Tempest. Every place I find them online, it shows the lug nuts fit '67-'70 only. But if I search for regular closed-end lug nuts, they show fitting '64-'70. 

Is there something about the color insert lug nuts that they won't fit a '64? They're stock 7/16-20 studs.

I'll be using American Racing VN501 aluminum wheels.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The black center lug nuts were available from 67 to early 70. The red center from late 70 to 72. 
They will fit 64-66 BUT ONLY STEEL OR RALLY I OR II WHEELS. 
Steel wheel lug nuts are not compatable with aluminum wheels


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks, you saved me from buying the wrong parts and wasting $70.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I err'd with the color of the lug nuts. 67 was red, 68-72 was black. Obviously I was thinking of the center caps.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

O52 said:


> The black center lug nuts were available from 67 to early 70. The red center from late 70 to 72.
> They will fit 64-66 BUT ONLY STEEL OR RALLY I OR II WHEELS.
> Steel wheel lug nuts are not compatable with aluminum wheels


Too bad they don't make them for alloy wheels. I'm sure a lot of people have those.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Strike two for me and I've learned something new tonight. 🧐

Red centered lug nuts were never factory installed. 
Thanks to Ol Pinon Head with this 9 year old thread.





__





Colored lug nuts on a '68 w/ Rally II wheels? - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Colored lug nuts on a '68 w/ Rally II wheels? 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------

